
Disqus Commenting System Goes Down; Leaves All Blogs Comment-Less - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2012/01/22/disqus-comments-down/
======
ilaksh
If it only went down for about an hour during this whole time, then that's not
really much of an argument for moving away from this type of service, because
that is really excellent uptime.

But it doesn't seem ideal or really necessary for everyone to rely on one
company for blog comments or for searches/advertising or anything.

~~~
v33ra
IMO, Disqus is great for adding discussion to pages which don't have a built
in commenting system; for example a single page which shows some demo of code.

But for my wordpress blog, I prefer native comments as it removes the
dependency to a third party service

~~~
mkr-hn
The Disqus plugin for WordPress can sync comments to your database. That way
you still have your comments if Disqus goes down, or you decide not to use it.
I still go with native because I prefer the way it looks. :)

~~~
v33ra
Hmm. Is the Disqus plugin capable of automatically falling back to native
Wordpress commenting in the case of Disqus down? If so, the authors need not
panic even if Disqus down.

~~~
level09
that seems like something you can easily implement on your end, not the disqus
end.

------
tworats
While it's fun to point out downtime of hosted services, you have to balance
it against downtime you'd have had if you hosted the service yourself. I've
found non-critical services I administer and host myself always suffer worse
downtime than those I outsource to a service.

------
MattBearman
Bit of a link-bait title. I'd wager that the majority of blogs DON'T use
Disqus, so saying it leaves 'All blogs comment-less' is a bit much.

~~~
mwhite
I think it was pretty clear given the context that "All Blogs" meant "All
Blogs using Disqus", and even an appropriate abbreviation.

------
thesorrow
I thought the web was meant to be distributed so why everyone is using
centralized service like disqus and megaupload ?

~~~
comice
because centralisation centralises money too :)

~~~
scrod
And this is the only response in the thread worth discussing.

------
NDizzle
Disqus is down?! Great - it's time to browse some blogs!

------
nextparadigms
I would like a real-time commenting system like what Google+ has. I actually
think it leads to higher engagement. If Google decided to make it as a WP
plugin, it would probably become more popular than Facebook's commenting
system at least.

~~~
rationalbeats
livefyre does that. If you go to TalkingPointsMemo.com and check out their
comment section you can see it in action.

In my opinion it is a little messy only because when you load a page only the
top few comments load, but as you scroll down to read more comments, comments
that are replies to earlier comments start popping up, and it gets a bit
overwhelming trying to follow a comment thread.

I like the idea, I jut think the execution need work.

------
jbert
The interesting bit for me was the "everything ok" status page.

I wonder if any services run their own monitoring system live into their
status page? (and uptime stats). If not, I guess the status page is less
urgent than "fixing the problem", so is likely to never be updated?

------
barkingtoad
Blog comments gone?

"And nothing of value was lost."

~~~
pestaa
I've seen comments far better than the original article they respond to.

~~~
mark_story
I think it would be fair to say the lions share of comments are not as
valuable as the original article. Youtube comments are a perfect example of
this.

------
xefer
Disqus creeps me out anyway. I don't like any site that tracks you where ever
you go.

------
v33ra
It is back to online now.

